# Gas detector



## Ronann (May 24, 2010)

We are off to France in September, we would like to fit a gas alarm system but dont know which to buy as there are so many, it would be for use when we are parked up and sleeping.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Why?  

If you are afraid of being gassed by thieving foreign scrotes I can't help . . . and nor can the Royal College of Anaesthetists. (Do a search on here!) :roll: 

If you concerned about faulty appliances giving off Carbon Monoxide, I'll have a look at my alarm and give you the details.  

I don't know how much it cost as it was fitted by Messrs AutoSleepers, but it is one of the "approved" models.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

The secret of not getting gassed by naughty waggerty waskels is not to drink too much wine :wink: :wink:


As for carbon monoxide detector, I use a battery powered one from B&Q

Alan H


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

carbon monoxide detector same size as smoke detectors battery powered. 
gassing by Johnny foreigner forget it


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I would think Zebedee meant this? Searching is not always easy!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-67971-80.html

I bought a 12v gas alarm thinking this was an issue, but have never used it. Having read the above then perhaps it was a waste of money, some alarms are really pricey!

You could buy a reasonable size bottle of nitrous (di?)oxide for car performance which the linked post mentions but says you can't buy it so no risk. How much of that would you need to make it a risk, again a huge amount??


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Save your money to buy more cakes and fresh bread! There is no such thing as being "gassed & robbed". There is of course being robbed and you can take as many sensible ideas on that to protect yourself.

But as for the being gassed part. It's something that ignorant idiots repeat without a shred of evidence and for what reason? God alone knows!

But no one with anything greater than the brain power of a small knawing rodent believes them. 

So travel abroad, or anywhere, with your common sense switched on and unless you're one of those unfortunate people that end up "in the wrong place at the wrong time", you'll be perfectly safe and come home with memories of people, places and things you've seen that will last a lifetime.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

grizzlyj said:


> I would think Zebedee meant this? Searching is not always easy!


Thanks Grizzlyj

That's the one.

Dave


----------



## Ronann (May 24, 2010)

*Gas*

Thankyou everyone problem solved ta for advice. annron. :roll:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

So you don't want to have a CO alarm for when the boiler goes awry? Problem solved then!


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Just as well I like small knawing rodents then :roll:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Think carefully about where to fit your CO alarm. 

Apart from fitting it where it will work best- and the instructions will tell you where that is likely to be- be aware of the fact that many have a blinking light to indicate they are on and working. 

This can drive you mad if it is in your line of sight at night !

G


----------



## Ronann (May 24, 2010)

*CO gas*

Thankyou for the tip would not of thought of that.


----------

